# I spy UBERVIL



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)




----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

The German word “uber” (or über) basically means “_excessive”_ or “_extreme_.” This driver probably personalized his plates to pay homage to his German-designed vehicle. I doubt he’s using his Mercedes to cart pax around, at least I hope he isn’t…


----------



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)

Uber's Guber said:


> The German word “uber” (or über) basically means “_excessive”_ or “_extreme_.” This driver probably personalized his plates to pay homage to his German-designed vehicle. I doubt he’s using his Mercedes to cart pax around, at least I hope he isn’t…


Did you notice the Uber sticker on his rear window? He also has a airport tag up front.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Mole said:


> Did you notice the Uber sticker on his rear window? He also has a airport tag up front.


LOL!
Like I said, _"I hope he isn't." _
Nothing surprises me anymore though. __


----------



## colamacy (Oct 25, 2021)

Take off the Benz decal and it looks like a freaking Mazda.


----------



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)

colamacy said:


> Take off the Benz decal and it looks like a freaking Mazda.


It’s a nice car well kept but I’m sure the maintenance is a lot higher then a Mazda


----------



## colamacy (Oct 25, 2021)

Mole said:


> It’s a nice car well kept but I’m sure the maintenance is a lot higher then a Mazda


That's because it's frequently in the shop.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Mole said:


> View attachment 653301


The "VIL" is missing an "E".

Either front or back it works.


----------



## Frontier Guy (Dec 27, 2015)

If it qualifies for black car, or they have private clients, might be worth it


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Mole said:


> View attachment 653301


Uber Villain ?


----------



## Mr. Wolfmann (9 mo ago)

colamacy said:


> Take off the Benz decal and it looks like a freaking Mazda.


New that car costs more than what you probably gross in a year. Also why the idiot is using it for Uber is sad. Probably couldn't afford it in the first place and relied on Uber to make the payments.


----------



## Mr. Wolfmann (9 mo ago)

Frontier Guy said:


> If it qualifies for black car, or they have private clients, might be worth it


Guys that make money with livery or private clients don't plaster uber decals on a car like that.


----------



## Frontier Guy (Dec 27, 2015)

Mr. Wolfmann said:


> Guys that make money with livery or private clients don't plaster uber decals on a car like that.


Depends, I’ve got a couple friends who fill in PC/livery with U/L so they have to keep the stickers up


----------



## Mr. Wolfmann (9 mo ago)

Frontier Guy said:


> Depends, I’ve got a couple friends who fill in PC/livery with U/L so they have to keep the stickers up


Why? Unless you pick up from airport it is not nessiary. What benefit would it serve to have those stickers on outside of a legal or port requirment?


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

Mr. Wolfmann said:


> New that car costs more than what you probably gross in a year. Also why the idiot is using it for Uber is sad. Probably couldn't afford it in the first place and relied on Uber to make the payments.


I don't see a problem with affording a nice car that's paid for with weekend Ubering. That's what I do. Several Teslas in my locale do the same. Fulltime.... different story. Except the Tesla's, if they were built right, can get away with even that.


----------



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)

Mr. Wolfmann said:


> New that car costs more than what you probably gross in a year. Also why the idiot is using it for Uber is sad. Probably couldn't afford it in the first place and relied on Uber to make the payments.


We have no Uber black drivers here we have very few comforts mostly X and 1 XL driver he may of found a nitch because we have 2 nice hotels here.


----------

